
The man who discovered umami - samdung
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190503-the-mystery-taste-that-always-eluded-us
======
b215826
For a vegetarian like me, MSG is a god send. Savory oatmeal spiced up with
MSG, a dab of miso paste, and other spices has been my daily breakfast for a
couple of years. It's surprising that not many people know about MSG or shy
away from it because of nonsensical urban myths.

~~~
grimwall
Even for non vegetarians, MSG (monosodium glutamate) is a pretty cool addition
to the kitchen toolbox, just order some and start experimenting!

Do some controlled ones, for example split a portion into two, ask a 2nd
person to sprinkle some onto one of them and try both of them and guess which
one has MSG on it.

~~~
close04
I think the jury is still out on how (un)healthy extensive use of MSG is [0].

> In conclusion we would like to state that although MSG has proven its value
> as an enhancer of flavour, different studies have hinted at possible toxic
> effects related to this popular food-additive. These toxic effects include
> CNS disorder, obesity, disruptions in adipose tissue physiology, hepatic
> damage, CRS and reproductive malfunctions. These threats might have hitherto
> been underestimated. In the meantime, people keep using ever larger amounts
> of MSG unaware of the possible consequences. Further studies need to be
> undertaken in order to assess the connection between MSG and cardiovascular
> disorders, headache, and hypertension in human models. MSG is a
> controversial food-additive used in canned food, crackers, meat, salad
> dressings, frozen dinners and a myriad of other products. It is found in
> local supermarkets, restaurants and school cafeterias alike. While MSG
> probably has huge benefits to the food industry, the ubiquitous use of this
> food-additive could have negative consequences for public health. If more
> substantive evidence of MSG-toxicity would be provided, a total ban on the
> use of MSG as a flavour enhancer would not be unwise to consider.

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5938543/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5938543/)

~~~
kls
It is just sea weed extract, maybe they should rename it to that as everyone
thinks sea weed is a health food. Sushi is full of natural MSG.

Here is a good article on how MSG got a bad wrap:

[https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-msg-got-a-bad-
rap-f...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-msg-got-a-bad-rap-flawed-
science-and-xenophobia/)

~~~
atom-morgan
That's...a huge branding error. Seriously, Organic Seaweed Salt (GF/V) would
fly off the shelves at Whole Foods.

~~~
WorldMaker
Someone should tell B&G Foods, given it is way past time for them to modernize
the Accent brand anyway (people see it in my spice cabinet and wonder what's
with the "weird 60s salt shaker").

[https://www.accentflavor.com/product/flavor-
enhancer](https://www.accentflavor.com/product/flavor-enhancer)

------
gryson
I think much of the fear surrounding monosodium glutamate (MSG) simply comes
down to its common name being a chemical. Imagine saying "pass the sodium
chloride" at the dinner table.

Meanwhile, in Japan, MSG is commonly referred to by the brand name "Aji-no-
moto", which means "essence of taste." It can be found in most households.

~~~
mercer
Well, wait until you've researched DHMO!
[https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html](https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html)

> Should I be concerned about Dihydrogen Monoxide?

> Yes, you should be concerned about DHMO! Although the U.S. Government and
> the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) do not classify Dihydrogen Monoxide as
> a toxic or carcinogenic substance (as it does with better known chemicals
> such as hydrochloric acid and benzene), DHMO is a constituent of many known
> toxic substances, diseases and disease-causing agents, environmental hazards
> and can even be lethal to humans in quantities as small as a thimbleful.

~~~
antoniuschan99
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_parody](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_parody)
:P

~~~
mercer
shhh ;).

------
mark_l_watson
That was a great read. I just shared it with everyone I know who loves to
cook.

I usually make Ramen soup about three nights a week. My wife and I never get
tired of it because I have several different savory ingredients combinations
that I use, but I almost always use a lot of seaweed of various types, dried
shiitake mushrooms, and bonita flakes. I also have a few different types of
noodles that I use, for variety.

My ramen differs from most recipes because I use about three times the amount
of vegetables as cooked Ramen noodles.

Even the broth of Ramen Soup is especially savory, a treat after the noodles
and vegetables are all eaten.

~~~
eitally
Ha -- I do the same (but not 3x/wk)! Imho, standard Japanese-style ramen is
just a starting point, a set of suggestions, but ramen soups can be made very
flexibly in terms of ingredients and flavor profiles. My entire family prefer
homemade to restaurant ramen because it's so easy to customize based on taste-
of-the-day.

------
bigbadgoose
In Korean cooking, there is a flavor known as "cool". Think thin, really
heated broth, spicy with green pepper spiciness, the more nasal type (as
opposed to red spiciness, more tongue prominent)

In Chinese cooking, there is the "numbing" flavor, red sichuan pepper, white
pepper, cloves, et al.

Flavor is simply more complex than the headline that there are only four, and
_______.

~~~
myself248
I've heard about the "numbing" effect of those peppers, but never tracked down
the real thing here in the US. Are you aware of any literature on it?

~~~
ubercow13
You can buy Sichuan pepper off the supermarket spice rack in the UK, it's not
obscure at all. Pop one in your mouth and chew it and you will immediately
notice the distinctive sensation. Are you sure you were looking for the right
thing?

~~~
GordonS
It was obscure for a while here in the UK in recent times - as imports were
banned due to some kind of plant disease.

Same thing has happened with curry leaves on multiple occasions too.

------
Hamuko
Is there some way to experience what umami actually tastes like? I've never
been able to wrap my head around it.

~~~
317070
Go to a Chinese shop, and buy a bag of white powder called "MSG" or mono
sodium glutamate. MSG is to umami as sugar is to sweet, salt to salty, citric
acid to sour.

~~~
fma
You know it's sold in American stores too, right? The brand I know of is
called Accent.

[https://www.walmart.com/ip/Accent-Flavor-Enhancer-
Shaker-4-5...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Accent-Flavor-Enhancer-
Shaker-4-5-Oz/10291600)

~~~
317070
Apologies, I'm not American.

~~~
joquarky
You made a good call though, because the Accent brand is about 10 times more
expensive than the Aji-no-moto brand.

------
weedking
I have not read the whole article so apologies if this is touched on but is
"discovered" really the right word here? The foods and molecules that have
this flavor were already being consumed long before the term was coined.

~~~
codegladiator
I think discovered is exactly the right word.

Sort of like India was discovered by Columbus, of course people were living in
India before.

~~~
tantalor
> India was discovered by Columbus

Maybe you mean "West Indies"?

~~~
codegladiator
Phew, yes my bad

------
manaskarekar
There's a good SYSK episode summarizing the history of Umami:
[https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-stuff-you-should-
know-269...](https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-stuff-you-should-
know-26940277/episode/how-umami-works-29467549/)

------
bostonvaulter2
Is there a good website that can convince people that MSG is actually safe to
eat?

------
techntoke
Anyone else read this as... To the man who discovered your mommy?

They call him papi.

